# Ollech & Wajs - Web Site



## bobrat (Apr 2, 2004)

Does the company have a web site?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes but it is an old one and they no longer accept orders direct :

http://www.chronotime.ch/


----------

